# Audio settings for smooth playback?



## muratkayi (Jun 14, 2022)

Hi guys,

I recently worked in Staffpad again and found that imported audio files did not play smoothly, but very jittery a bit similar to a tremolo with a pulse wave pattern.
As all other kinds of audio playback in audio workstations and the like run completeley smoothly, my guess is that something about the audio requirements of Staffpad does not line up with how my audio is set up. Unfortunately, the help pages do not seem to be up to date (searched for audio and only got pages referring to the sample engine playback). The sample playback of the libraries is fine. Also it does not make a difference if I switch adaptive audio on or off. 

What audio format does Staffpad actually need? Is there any kind of audio settings to configure? What might be the reason for the jittery playback?


----------



## Jacob Moss (Jun 14, 2022)

48khz -- it's necessary for audio files to play back correctly. Make sure your audio interface is set to 48khz, and that all audio is 48khz 24 bit.


----------



## muratkayi (Jun 14, 2022)

Thanks for your reply! I'll check this and report back. In the meantime: where did you get that info? I feel I missed something


----------



## Jacob Moss (Jun 14, 2022)

Trial and error I'm afraid..


----------



## wcreed51 (Jun 14, 2022)

I don't have any trouble with 41k or mp3s on my desktop. What hardware are you using?

Edit. Looks like the issue comes up when using Bluetooth audio output


----------



## muratkayi (Jun 14, 2022)

As I said I am using my DAW, Maschine audio, Kontakt and also Staffpads add-on libraries sounds without problems. Also, the sound goes out to an RME Fireface UCXII which performs wonderfully otherwise.

Haven't gotten around to testing sample rates/bit depth
EDIT:
It just occurred to me that the actual source files can't be the problem though, because I have the exact same jittery sound when dragging a sound from the "elements" collection onto a track


----------



## Jacob Moss (Jun 14, 2022)

Turn your audio interface to 48khz, and try again


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 29, 2022)

Sry, I forgot to reply: that was it thank you very much!


----------



## barrychab (Jul 29, 2022)

If you're on a Surface, dont have your audio interface plugged in. It messes with the playback of audio clips


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 29, 2022)

What kind of surface do you mean?


----------



## barrychab (Jul 29, 2022)

muratkayi said:


> What kind of surface do you mean?


im referring to a Microsoft Surface Pro device. On my Surface, i am usually plugged into a surface dock which connects me to my interface, big monitor and external drives (the surface is both my tablet and my pc). I had the same issues as you are having and all i had to do was disconnect from the dock/interface to make the audio clips play perfectly.


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 29, 2022)

I see....and have you checked wether the troubles disappear once you set the external audio device to 48khz?


----------



## barrychab (Jul 29, 2022)

makes no difference, low quality mp3s play same as wav files


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 29, 2022)

No, I meant the sample rate at which the audio device converts the data stream back to analog signals. This is independent of file format. Setting that to 48khz solved the jittery playback for me as indicated in my post above


----------



## barrychab (Jul 29, 2022)

muratkayi said:


> No, I meant the sample rate at which the audio device converts the data stream back to analog signals. This is independent of file format. Setting that to 48khz solved the jittery playback for me as indicated in my post above


Yes that worked for me as well


----------

